# ZipZaps Timer/Lap Counter



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

These things seem to be around pretty cheap. From what I can find, they can time laps and count laps (up to six laps only, but might be modded for more), and they seem to use IR. They can also remember best lap times.

Does anyone have any experience with them? 
How do they work?
Can a single unit time/count more than a single car at a time?
Could they have any application to slots (specifically HO slots)?

-- D


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*ZipZap timer/lap counter*

I can't comment on this particular item, but it seems to be similar to the Microsizer timer/lap counter. I have the Microsizer and found it to be a good testing tool prior to getting a full lap counter system in place on my track. But it works using a beam that the car breaks so it will only work correctly with one car on the track. But it does work well for testing tweaks and determining if they help or hurt lap times. 
I searched ebay and found someone selling the ZipZaps for $2.99 but the shipping was listed as $16???
You can get a good look at the Microsizer package by looking at eBay item 6052373085
So... if you are interested, PM me with your shipping address and I'll send the Microsizer Lap Counter to you for the wonderful price of.... drum roll please.... FREE!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I've had both and the Microsizers has better "range" and can shoot across 4 lanes of HO track. Also the Microsizer has options for multiple laps, like a 10 lap run, it will give total time and fastest lap, so it is better for measuring consistancy. I'd take Gary up on his offer, you won't find a better testing timer.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I can't comment on this particular item, but it seems to be similar to the Microsizer timer/lap counter... You can get a good look at the Microsizer package by looking at eBay item 6052373085


Hi, Gary,

It looks similar, though the ZipZaps timer has 2 LED displays and originally retailed for twice as much, so maybe it can time two cars (though I don't know how it would tell them apart). Here are some pics of it in use. (I never knew the mini RC cars had those keen little track-edge barriers. Maybe I'll try playing with them a bit after I tear up my carpet and lay hardwood floors later this year. Right now, the little fellows won't move anywhere but the kitchen or the bathroom).



> I searched ebay and found someone selling the ZipZaps for $2.99 but the shipping was listed as $16???


Yeah ... trolling to catch the unwary. Grrrr [expletive deleted]



> So... if you are interested, PM me with your shipping address and I'll send the Microsizer Lap Counter to you for the wonderful price of.... drum roll please.... FREE!


Wow ... trumpet blast here ... How can I refuse? I'll cover your postage and packaging costs, of course. Thanks very much. If it doesn't work for my cars, I can use it to time the cats exiting the workbench after catch them playing with my model trees. I'll send a PM.

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> ...I'd take Gary up on his offer, you won't find a better testing timer.


 Thanks for the info, Pete. I've already taken Gary up on the offer, and I count myself lucky to be on a board where people are so generous, both with time and information, and now even stuff.
Cheers,
-- D


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

LeeRoy98 said:


> .......it works using a beam that the car breaks so it will only work correctly with one car on the track........


Gary-

If I'm visualizing your comment correctly, you have this on the side of the track.....create a platform/overhead gantry to place it on. Point the "beam" down over the lane so it only counts one car at a time per lane.

We used photo diodes on our last track, they are cheap accurate work with slow, fast, magnetic, nonmagnetic etc cars and work it's the essentially the same "breaking the beam" concept.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The Microsizers timer actually shoots horizontally but I guess it could be set up to shoot down. It has a remote start button that has a detachable lead with about a foot of extra wire, so you can set up the start button away from the timer. Mine is currently put away but if needed I can dig it out and do a tutorial.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

What is the final verdict on the Radio Shack Zip Zap timer ?

I have 4 of them I'd like to use as lap counters if possible . Can you mount it gantry style ?

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, talk about digging up the dead....

Gonzo, as odd as it may sound we have a track on our circuit that has 4 Microsizers timers that were disassembled and placed in a gantry. The track is across town but next time I'm over there I'll get a picture of it to show you. It works great, the Microsizers can run up to 500 laps, which is our longest race, not sure how the Zip Zappers work anymore, as you saw it's beena while since I used mine...not even sure where it is.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Pete ,

Thx for the reply .

What is the difference in the Microsizer and Zip Zap timers .

I don't have and don't know where to get Microsizer timers and I already have the Zip Zap timmers .

I could try one and see for myself but was looking for any heads up ideas you might have to eliminate any new vocabulary words . 

Hey , your right , I did dig deep for this one didn't I ?

Thx 
Gonzo


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL yeah. I don't remember too much about the Zip Zap timers other than they counted timing and numbers of each lap. The Micosizers did multiple functions, they allowed a lap race where a certain number of laps could be run in incriments of 1, 10, 25, 50, 75, 100, 150, 200, 300, or 500 laps or a set amount of time, from 1 to 10 minutes. Timing was to the hundreth of a second and it would give the total time as well as the fastest lap. Both used optical triggers but the Microsizers with fresh batteries could trigger from a decent light source more than a foot away. The one I have as a back up, I don't even use a light source most of the time, I sit it next to the qualifying lane and the car shadow will trigger it. The only problem I've had with it is that the trigger is a little high so you may have to tilt it slightly down to catch the car. 

The board inside the Microsizers is small but the chip with the select buttons makes for a cumbersome mount outside of the original case. The guy that put his in a gantry put the 1.5" X 1" display on one side and the select buttons on the back. All of his timers are triggered through a single start button he extended to the side of his layout. It's not pretty but it's functional and cost him less than $10 to build.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> The board inside the Microsizers is small but the chip with the select buttons makes for a cumbersome mount outside of the original case. The guy that put his in a gantry put the 1.5" X 1" display on one side and the select buttons on the back. All of his timers are triggered through a single start button he extended to the side of his layout. It's not pretty but it's functional and cost him less than $10 to build.


Wow, I would like to see that!
Are you going over there today????


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm off to the laboratory to experiment with my Zip Zap timer . It's a challange for an electronics iliterate . I excell in mechanics however .

Gonzo


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

It'll be a couple of weeks before I get over that way, this guy and I have conflicting schedules for the most part but we have a test session at his track on the 14th.


----------

